# Soli homi bravissimum sini premium



## DearPrudence

Hi Latin experts 

Sorry, I have a bit of a stupid question. At a game we had to translate Latin sentences into French (like "Alea jacta es" (yes, not "est" but "es" ) (yes, that's a strange game!).
One sentence got us stamped (and they forgot to give us the answer at the end):
*"Soli homi bravissimum sini premium"
*
My Latin years are long gone by now and I have forgotten everything and don't have any dictionaries at hand. Still, this sounds a bit wrong, doesn't it?
Is "sini" supposed to be the verb?  That's what they implied but I don't think so.
And what is that "premium", where does it come from and what does it mean?
They also seem to imply that "homi" was "men", but it doesn't look like it 

Anyway, bottom line is: is this sentence right and if so, what does it mean?

Thanks


----------



## Cagey

It looks more than a bit wrong to me, though it is possible that someone else will recognize it.  The best I could to is a fairly thorough revision. Taking _homi _as mistake for _homini_, (as you suggest), and _sini_ as the passive infinitive of _sino, sinere_ "to allow, establish". 

*"Soli homini brevissimum sini praemium"*

_To/for man alone is an extremely short reward allowed/established. _

Even so, the grammar is sketchy. The sentence I have reconstructed would be reported speech or thought. 

As I said, I expect someone else to have a better suggestion.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks Cagey for your answer. This confirms what I suspected.
(y si es posible, acepto también las respuestas en español  )


----------



## XiaoRoel

La solución de Cagey es ingeniosa y la única que yo veo que se pueda deducir del extraño texto que te proporcionó el juego.
No tiene ni pies ni cabeza tal como te la ofrecieron.
*Soli*, como bien ve Cagey, sólo puede ser dativo singular, lo que conlleva que el *_homi_, se tenga que suplir por *homini* para que el sintagma nominal _solus homo_, se pueda actualizar en la frase, como OI (en latín clásico, como es sabido, el que se aprovecha o se perjudica con la acción verbal).
*Bravissimum no es latín (en la Edad Media, s. XIII, aparece en documentos notariales y testamentos como sinónimo de taurus, pero es palabra romance, sóño ñatinizada con un morfema de caso como este acusativo: brauos et boues). También en este caso es lo más razonable la corrección de Cagey: *breuissimum* que es adyacente del nucleo susbstantivo *praemium* con el que forma el sintagma nominal *breuissimum praemium* (literalmente, _un premio muy pequeño_ o _un premio que dura poquísimo, _*breuis*significa muy pequeño o muy corto, según se refiera al espacio o al tiempo) que, dada la naturaleza genérica neutra, puede ser SUJ u OD del verbo.
Y aquí viene otro escollo, *sini*, que en principio, como bien dice Cagey, es un infinitivo pasivo de *sino*, con lo que *braeuissimum praemium* sería su sujeto (su traducción literal sería _para un solo hombre es permitido un breve premio_).
*Sini*, además aparece en Diomedes como forma arcaica de perfecto de *sino* (el clásico es _*siui*_) y, si así consideramos esta forma verbal, el sintagma braeuissimum praemium pasa a ser OD y el sujeto es "yo", representado en la frase por la desinencia de 1ª p. del perfecto -i, morfema que aporta persona "yo", tiempo pretérito, modo indicativo y aspecto perfectivo . La traducción entonces sería _permití un pequeño_ (o _breve_) _premio para un solo hombre_ (o _para un hombre único_).
La solución de Cagey (y más para ese contexto lúdico) es la mejor. Mi traducción sería: _*a una única persona *_(seguramente querría decir _*sólo a una persona*_) _*se le concede un premio pequeño*_ (o _*fugaz*_).
De todas maneras, tanto las elucubraciones de Cagey, como las mías, no dejan de ser elucubraciones de filólogos ante un texto deturpado, sin contexto lingüístico y, por su procedencia, sospechoso de no latinidad, como ratifican los barbarismos varios del texto. Lo que me sorprende es el uso de *sini*, no parece normal su uso por gente que comete barbarismos e incongruencias a mansalva en un texto pretendidamente en latín.
Mi consejo: enviarles un correo a los inventores del juego con el enlace a este foro, para que no vuelvan a cometer barbarismos.
Un saludo.


----------



## DearPrudence

Gracias, XiaoReal por tu larga y detallada explicación 


XiaoRoel said:


> De todas maneras, tanto las elucubraciones de Cagey, como las mías, no dejan de ser elucubraciones de filólogos ante un texto deturpado, sin contexto lingüístico y, por su procedencia, sospechoso de no latinidad, como ratifican los barbarismos varios del texto.


No entiendo dónde han encontrado tal frase. Como por lo visto no conocen el latín, ¿por qué no han utilizado frases / expresiones conocidas y repertoriadas en las "páginas rosas" de los diccionarios franceses?
Para ellos, "bravissimum" parecía ser algo como "valiente" ("brave" en francés y inglés) 


XiaoRoel said:


> Mi consejo: enviarles un correo a los inventores del juego con el enlace a este foro, para que no vuelvan a cometer barbarismos.


Por consiguiente, no entiendo el interés de este juego (podría ser interesante si no hubiera tantos errores pero en este caso...  )

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## fdb

This is not Latin, it is pseudo-Latin. Presumably it is supposed to mean: "Only brave men do not have a price".


----------



## wandle

I think *fdb* has correctly divined the intention of this failed attempt at Latin.


----------

